# Hot bean dip with cheese



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 16 oz can of refried beans
3 green onions or scallions chopped
1/2 cup of sour cream
1 cup of grated chedder cheese
1 package of mexican spice and chilli seasoning

In a sauce pan combine onions, sour cream, beans, cheese and 2-3 tblsp of the mexican and chilli seasoning. Sitr over low heat intil all the cheese is melted. You can do this in the mirowave by placing on high for 3-5mins stirring occasionally. 

served with blue corn chips and ice cold carona


----------

